# Macy's MAC counter Return Policy



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Before I have no problems returning something from Macy's but I tried to return something today and here is the MA's response:

Me: Hi, I would like to return this. (hands him the product)

MAC MA: Has it been use?

Me: Yes.

MA: Sorry but we can't do returns on used items because we can't resell it.

Me: Well, can I do an exchange then?

MA: No sorry. (hands me back the product)

Me: Okay then. Thanks.

Has the MAC counter in Macy's change their policy on returning used items? I have return a used Beige-ing shadestick 2 months prior with no problems. Should I try to do a return again with a different MA?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, prolly because it is used, they may have changed their policy, cause it is not sanitary, they cannot resale it, and cannot return it to MAC for the money back either. But maybe you could call and ask first!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, prolly because it is used, they may have changed their policy, cause it is not sanitary, they cannot resale it, and cannot return it to MAC for the money back either. But maybe you could call and ask first! but people have mention that if you return something that hasn't been used or has been used, they just throw it in the trash.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 28, 2007)

Funny, because I've returned things to my MAC, which is only on Macy's. No problems! I've seen other people do it too. I'd call the store and ask them, and make sure you get the person's name. Then, if they say you can and you take it in and get problems, you can tell them WHO said it was okay. If nothing else, you can always sell or swap it here.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Funny, because I've returned things to my MAC, which is only on Macy's. No problems! I've seen other people do it too. I'd call the store and ask them, and make sure you get the person's name. Then, if they say you can and you take it in and get problems, you can tell them WHO said it was okay. If nothing else, you can always sell or swap it here. thanks. since i'm thinking about heading back to Macy's tomorrow, I'll try again and if they said no, i'll just sell it.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 28, 2007)

Try living in the UK, you can't return cosmetic items unless they're defective. I'm always jealous of the return policies in the US.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jul 28, 2007)

weird, i've always return my mac purchases from macy's with no problem. i think it really depend on the store and the SA you speak to. but maybe try again at different macy's or speak to a different SA and see if it works. otherwise, like others said, you can always resell them here. rarely anyone says no to MAC, so it'd be a quick sell i believe.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

can you complain to MAC when you have a bad experience at one of their counters and not just at stores?

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif weird, i've always return my mac purchases from macy's with no problem. i think it really depend on the store and the SA you speak to. but maybe try again at different macy's or speak to a different SA and see if it works. otherwise, like others said, you can always resell them here. rarely anyone says no to MAC, so it'd be a quick sell i believe.



so i can return it at a different location besides the location where i purchase the product at?


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jul 28, 2007)

i believe you can return it at any macy's stores as long as you have the receipt, but not sure if you can file a complaint about a purchase at a local mac counter to MAC, but it's worth a try if nothing work out.



i did file a complaint when i purchase from MAC online and the items arrive damaged. they always let me to keep the items and resend a replacement for me with 2nd day air mail at no additional cost. this is what i love about MAC. great customer service ;D


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm not sure. but i did file a complaint when i purchase from MAC online and the items arrive damaged. they always let me to keep the items and resend a replacement for me with 2nd day air mail at no additional cost. this is what i love about MAC. great customer service ;D that what i would expect if i go to any of their counters but no. i'm so pissed off right now that i'm thinking about not going to a MAC counter for a while.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry i didn't read your last question so i edited my post again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Jul 28, 2007)

I say give them a call, and find out the policy. Different stores in different Areas do different things. Belk's here in Mississippi wont take open MAC products.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can you complain to MAC when you have a bad experience at one of their counters and not just at stores? I've complained about two bad experiences given attitude from MAs, and they apologized and sent me a free gift. I definitely think it's worth complaining if you feel you're being treated wrong. No matter if it's online, a MAC store, or a department store counter.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm sorry, but this is totally untrue, you can DEFINITELY return at Macy's. I would call the store. I remember being told in orientation when i used to work there part time on holidays that Macy's will take back a liptstick that's got a millimeter left of the tube!!!!

she's trying to con you!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry, but this is totally untrue, you can DEFINITELY return at Macy's. I would call the store. I remember being told in orientation when i used to work there part time on holidays that Macy's will take back a liptstick that's got a millimeter left of the tube!!!!
she's trying to con you!

i purchase it at downtown SF's Macy's. i'm planning to go to Serramonte on Monday. Will I be able to return it there?


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i purchase it at downtown SF's Macy's. i'm planning to go to Serramonte on Monday. Will I be able to return it there? i dont see why you couldnt! i actually am in disbelief that the union square macy's would do that! did you ty to return it to the MAC counter onthe Junior's floor or on the main floor?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont see why you couldnt! i actually am in disbelief that the union square macy's would do that! did you ty to return it to the MAC counter onthe Junior's floor or on the main floor? Juniors floor. should i have done it at the main floor?
i had the product for a little over 60 days. can i still return it?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 28, 2007)

that is interesting. ive never had a problem with it in macys.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 28, 2007)

You should be able to take back the product. I think it would be a good idea to call and ask about their return policies, and if you are able to then I would go back and do so. I agree that if you get the same trouble again, then it's time to report the person in question.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jul 29, 2007)

Personally I think she's talking BS. I've returned things to Mac at Macy's before with no problem. I'd try again, just say you tried it and it didn't work for you so you would like to return it. If you have any problems ask to speak to the cosmetics manager. And I mean the store cosmetics manager. Otherwise I would write to MAC at their website online and tell them what happened and no doubt they'll fix it for you.

Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Before I have no problems returning something from Macy's but I tried to return something today and here is the MA's response:
Me: Hi, I would like to return this. (hands him the product)

MAC MA: Has it been use?

Me: Yes.

MA: Sorry but we can't do returns on used items because we can't resell it.

Me: Well, can I do an exchange then?

MA: No sorry. (hands me back the product)

Me: Okay then. Thanks.

Has the MAC counter in Macy's change their policy on returning used items? I have return a used Beige-ing shadestick 2 months prior with no problems. Should I try to do a return again with a different MA?


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 29, 2007)

Go to the main cosmetics floor... less chance of being able to BS you when they are surrounded by other counters


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go to the main cosmetics floor... less chance of being able to BS you when they are surrounded by other counters thanks. i'll do that maybe tomorrow or later in the weekdays.


----------

